# Rigged this up



## Tclem (Sep 29, 2015)

@NYWoodturner don't get happy yet. This may or may not work. It seems to be getting hotter though. I'm steadily backing up. Coffee can lined with kaowool and coated with ITC-100.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 29, 2015)

What are you using for a torch?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 29, 2015)

Geezus Tony  You got some stones brother! 
Well if it gets to 1500 your good. 1080 is very easy to heat treat. Thats non-magnetic plus a couple shades brighter.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 29, 2015)

You need to have plan for quenching too - what are you going to use?


----------



## Tclem (Sep 29, 2015)

Jim Beam said:


> What are you using for a torch?


Propane


----------



## SENC (Sep 29, 2015)

Rigged this up = Hold my beer and watch this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tclem (Sep 29, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Geezus Tony  You got some stones brother!
> Well if it gets to 1500 your good. 1080 is very easy to heat treat. Thats non-magnetic plus a couple shades brighter.


Oh it was hot. Kept backing away. Lol


----------



## Tclem (Sep 29, 2015)

SENC said:


> Rigged this up = Hold my beer and watch this!


Pretty close except it was a coke. Lol


----------



## Tclem (Sep 29, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> You need to have plan for quenching too - what are you going to use?


My plan was vegetable oil in a metal container that I couldn't find so I used the plastic container it was in. Guess you know the rest of the story. Lol


----------



## Tclem (Sep 29, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Geezus Tony  You got some stones brother!
> Well if it gets to 1500 your good. 1080 is very easy to heat treat. Thats non-magnetic plus a couple shades brighter.


I got it to non magnetic pretty quick. Just had to get the torch set right.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 29, 2015)

I bet it'll skin a deer. Or an unlucky intruder from Columbus County.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Sep 29, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I bet it'll skin a deer. Or an unlucky intruder from Columbus County.


It will cut hot butter for sure

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 29, 2015)

Get some canola oil and heat it up to 120 degrees before quenching. Should work fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 29, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Get some canola oil and heat it up to 120 degrees before quenching. Should work fine.


I just couldn't find the metal container. Melted the plastic container. Lol oh well wife doesn't know where the oil went to

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 29, 2015)

Redneck forge?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Sep 29, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Redneck forge?


I'm a city slicker. We have a stop sign where I live

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 30, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I'm a city slicker. We have a stop sign where I live



Using the stop sign for a coffee table doesn't count.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## kweinert (Sep 30, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I'm a city slicker. We have a stop sign where I live



Is that what the knife is made from?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 30, 2015)

kweinert said:


> Is that what the knife is made from?


Shhhhh whatever I can get my hands on. Lol


----------



## Kevin (Sep 30, 2015)

kweinert said:


> Is that what the knife is made from?



A knife from a Stop sign? I would Caution him against such a Dead End and hope he will Keep Right, though he always Yields to his One Way Dead End ideas. Do Not Enter that Slippery Slope Tony make a U-Turn!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## kweinert (Sep 30, 2015)

Kevin said:


> A knife from a Stop sign? I would Caution him against such a Dead End and hope he will Keep Right, though he always Yields to his One Way Dead End ideas. Do Not Enter that Slippery Slope Tony make a U-Turn!









:)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 30, 2015)

Kevin said:


> A knife from a Stop sign? I would Caution him against such a Dead End and hope he will Keep Right, though he always Yields to his One Way Dead End ideas. Do Not Enter that Slippery Slope Tony make a U-Turn!


Waaaa waa


----------



## Strider (Oct 6, 2015)

Looks like it can do a proper HT; I bet it will. I would add a plate of metal for the open flame to hit instead of the blade as too fast heating (direct flame) can cause tiny edge warp and overheat in a bit. And you can get a small piece of fire clay and stick 4 metal pins, 2 by 2, just to hold the knife at the spine, as the side on the ground heats slower than the side up. This way it's homogeneous. That's all, everything else is perfect! Not bad for a coffee tin blade :D

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

